# Video. Loose lens mount on 5D Mark III. Some say it is normal. Is it?



## Obaidey (Sep 29, 2012)

Please watch this very short 22 second video, which clearly explains what I mean
I found a bit of play or loosening at the interface of camera and lens (attachment / lens mount / ring)
On my 5D Mark III
The lens in view in the video is Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
Found some entries on the internet saying that it is normal
Is it?
Loose lens mount attachment ring on Canon 5D Mark III. Camera-lens interface wiggle
The phenomenon happens with all lenses, but less obvious on smaller less bulky ones
Therefore, my conclusion is that the defect, if it turns to be a defect, is actually with the camera, rather than the lens
The play, is most demonstrable with larger lenses, especially when the larger lens is held on a tripod
I found no problem with electronic connection
All screws for both lens and camera ring, are tight
It has never fell off my hands, or had any accidents
Any thoughts?

Please check your camera, preferably with a large lens, and let us know
*Note: * , a later edit:
If you test camera and lens with the 2 hands, it will feel much LESS than the video. Please try to mount lens securely on a tripod, leaving the camera hanging to the lens, then try again. This should make the play much more obvious. Or, at least this is what I experienced


----------



## MarioMachado (Sep 29, 2012)

i have both, 5d3 and that lens, 70 - 200 L II and I felt it was a bit loose, not like the video, but a bit..
Hope that will not be a problem


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Sep 30, 2012)

I had a 7D prior to my current 5D3. I previously owned the 70-200L 2.8IS MK I and on the 7D there was a bit of movement when one would hold the lens and then wiggle the camera. On the 5D3 the same thing happens with my 85 1.2L (would assume the same with the 70-200 but have since sold it.) My estimate of the degree of wiggle would be about 1 mm - 2 mm (at the most). It looks from the video that it is probably about the same. I don't think after shooting a lot with the 7D/70-200 combo that I ever noticed it being a problem or contributing to a bad shot after thousands of pictures.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2012)

All EOS bodies do this, its a tolerance buildup thing. Its been known since they came out in 1987..
There is a slightly oval shaped hole on the lens portion of the mount, and a round pin on the body that drops into the hole when the lens is locked in place. Depending on the tolerances of the body and lens, it might be snug or move a bit.
Another thing that happens, particularly with the larger lenses is that that oval hole becomes worn or elongated, and then there is more movement.
In any event, it does not affect operation or accuracy of the lens.
Someone seems to be "Discovering" this over and over for 25 years now.


----------



## DB (Sep 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> All EOS bodies do this, its a tolerance buildup thing. Its been known since they came out in 1987..
> There is a slightly oval shaped hole on the lens portion of the mount, and a round pin on the body that drops into the hole when the lens is locked in place. Depending on the tolerances of the body and lens, it might be snug or move a bit.
> Another thing that happens, particularly with the larger lenses is that that oval hole becomes worn or elongated, and then there is more movement.
> In any event, it does not affect operation or accuracy of the lens.
> Someone seems to be "Discovering" this over and over for 25 years now.



+1

Just tested my 7D + 24-70mm and found that 1-2 mm of lens movement, barely noticeable, but there nonetheless.


----------



## Obaidey (Sep 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Someone seems to be "Discovering" this over and over for 25 years now.


LOL

As far as I know, there has never been a video to show the "extent" of what is within "normal"
People keep saying "a little" or "insignificant" or "slight" play
These descriptions are quite elastic and can be quantitatively imprecise
At least, I am now reassured by others, that the wiggle on my camera, is not too excessive, as I feared

I will now leave the video available on the internet, to reassure everyone who "re-discovers" this fact
I hope you guys do not mind me quoting your experiences on my video description


----------



## rpt (Sep 30, 2012)

The play in my 24-105 and my 40mm 2.8 is ever so slight. Nowhere close to what is shown in the video. My 10 100-400 is in the shop so I will check that when it comes. However, I dont recall it having any significant play...


----------



## risc32 (Sep 30, 2012)

normal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2012)

One trick for those who are not afraid of damaging their lens is to remove the mount from the lens side, place it on a anvil, and tab it firmly with a flat ended brass bar. This closes the elongated hole slightly, and tightens up the lens nicely. I've done it on my 600mm f/4 which had enough play to be annoying. Of course, it will stretch again in a few years.

If they machined those big lens mounts out of stainless steel instead of brass, they would not open up with a heavy lens attached.


----------



## rpt (Sep 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One trick for those who are not afraid of damaging their lens is to remove the mount from the lens side, place it on a anvil, and tab it firmly with a flat ended brass bar. This closes the elongated hole slightly, and tightens up the lens nicely. I've done it on my 600mm f/4 which had enough play to be annoying. Of course, it will stretch again in a few years.
> 
> If they machined those big lens mounts out of stainless steel instead of brass, they would not open up with a heavy lens attached.



What can I say other than...

U da man!

I don't have the guts to do that... Probably many other do...


----------



## timkbryant (Oct 21, 2012)

I was going to ask a question about this, but it's a good thing I poked around here first.

When I connect my 70-200 non-IS to my 5d3, I too get a tiny bit of movement. Not enough to cause any problems, but enough that I notice it. And it seems worse than it is because I am aware of it.

I get no movement with the 24-105 attached.

Good to know I'm not the only one. Not 100 per cent impressed it happens, but at least I know why and that it's more or less expected and common.


----------



## bigmag13 (Oct 21, 2012)

i have that lens and both the 5D2 & 5D3... i have just about that amount of play in both. everything works great and all from day one. 

also, my 24-105 has play. my Zeiss 2/50 has play. my Siggy 15 fishy has play my 16-35 has play...


----------



## trygved (Oct 21, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaat????
I bough my 550d used a year ago.
I was always frustrated with my Rokinon 85mm.
It would shift when you would hit the hard stops at each end of the focus ring.
Drove me insane, but it's a $300 Rokinon.
I made sure it was the lens rather than the mount, and tossed on my 24-105L.
It fit snug as a bug, giving no slip when twisting at the base of the lens.
My Sigma 30mm & Canon 50mm 1.4 also fit snugly. 

It's concerning that when I upgrade I might be plagued with this problem for all of my lenses.


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2012)

I have similar amount of play with my 70-200 on 5diii but is really snug on my 7d. if it's that loose, wont that affect weather sealing?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2012)

pardus said:


> I have similar amount of play with my 70-200 on 5diii but is really snug on my 7d. if it's that loose, wont that affect weather sealing?


Its not going to affect weather sealing, it merely rotates a very tiny amount. It seems to be more than it actually is. Rotating the lens does not open a gap, except that if you do it a few hundred thousand times or so, it might wear the gasket.


----------

